# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  CANADIAN Unable to get Peptides ??

## Roid Rage

Hey Everyone,

I am finding it incredibly hard to find and source peptides and other research chems such as novadex, clomid, tadalafil (cialis) etc. in Canada. All the sites seem to be from the US and they only take eCheck.

Are there other Canadian's on here that can give me some feedback on how they actually acquire their products? Is it through crypto? mailing cash? etc...

Thank you,

RR

----------


## Windex

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am finding it incredibly hard to find and source peptides and other research chems such as novadex, clomid, tadalafil (cialis) etc. in Canada. All the sites seem to be from the US and they only take eCheck.
> 
> Are there other Canadian's on here that can give me some feedback on how they actually acquire their products? Is it through crypto? mailing cash? etc...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> RR


I wouldn't be using research chems for PCT drugs the dosing can be too variable and in my experience there isn't really a lot of good options in Canada to begin with. You'd be better off looking for either pharma grade tablets or UGL.

----------


## dpstore

> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am finding it incredibly hard to find and source peptides and other research chems such as novadex, clomid, tadalafil (cialis) etc. in Canada. All the sites seem to be from the US and they only take eCheck.
> 
> Are there other Canadian's on here that can give me some feedback on how they actually acquire their products? Is it through crypto? mailing cash? etc...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> RR


I would strongly suggest you to get ahold of pharmagrade for pct or reputable UGL

----------

